
Announcing Gatsby 1.0.0 - kylemathews
https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/gatsby-v1/
======
pestkranker
I found an easy Gatsby ecommerce implementation earlier this year:
[https://snipcart.com/blog/snipcart-reactjs-static-
ecommerce-...](https://snipcart.com/blog/snipcart-reactjs-static-ecommerce-
gatsby)

------
sebastienfi
Awesome!

